# Rat catching



## geocycle (29 Nov 2021)

So after months of few birds in the garden, the cold weather brought them back this weekend. Even had a little goldcrest. Unfortunately a rat gate crashed the party so we are reluctant to put food out. Anyone recommend a rat trap?


----------



## Kingfisher101 (29 Nov 2021)

Even if you kill it more will come as they will be able to smell the bird food and the trail of urine this one has left. Its part and parcel of feeding the birds unless you get overrun with them. I'd leave it.


----------



## Gillstay (29 Nov 2021)

I have had 4 this autumn but stopped now as I guess the owls are a bit busier or I have displaced them. I very carefully use a wire cage trap with a tiny bit of food. Always use latex cloves so no smell of human. Set it up in a jammed position then once they are used to it, set it to go off.
brother uses one of the gas operated ones and does very well. But £160 notes. He needs it for his business as cannot have rats around the bins.


----------



## jowwy (29 Nov 2021)

Ive been using a rat bait station….so far 11 blocks of bait have been eaten, so lots of dead rats somewhere, but the bait eating has slowed down this weekend, so hopefully i have them under control


----------



## Cycleops (29 Nov 2021)

The rolling log is simple and effective and an easy DIY build. Might be a problem in the cold weather but you could add anti freeze.


View: https://youtu.be/Dp9QPh-CMIY

I think you need ramps each side for them to climb up.


----------



## Kingfisher101 (29 Nov 2021)

Cycleops said:


> The rolling log is simple and effective and an easy DIY build. Might be a problem in the cold weather but you could add anti freeze.
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/Dp9QPh-CMIY
> ...



You've got to be careful with anti freeze, it can kill poor cats who are just passing through a garden.
You can get those black boxes and bait them instead.


----------



## RoubaixCube (29 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> Ive been using a rat bait station….so far 11 blocks of bait have been eaten, so lots of dead rats somewhere, but the bait eating has slowed down this weekend, so hopefully i have them under control



Probably moved indoors somewhere. Its pretty cold outside.

On a side note - we have had good results from 'The Big Cheese' block baits that can be purchased from Robert Dyas or Amazon when used in bait stations in and outside of the house. If youre after a more _serious solution_ to getting rid of them that is...


----------



## jowwy (30 Nov 2021)

RoubaixCube said:


> Probably moved indoors somewhere. Its pretty cold outside.
> 
> On a side note - we have had good results from 'The Big Cheese' block baits that can be purchased from Robert Dyas or Amazon when used in bait stations in and outside of the house. If youre after a more _serious solution_ to getting rid of them that is...


I use professional baits from a pest control company - just checked the bait box this morning and another block has been gnawed away, was warmer last night, so they were out and about looking for food........but alas they be dead now


----------



## RoubaixCube (30 Nov 2021)

jowwy said:


> I use professional baits from a pest control company - just checked the bait box this morning and another block has been gnawed away, was warmer last night, so they were out and about looking for food........but alas they be dead now



Oh me too. When we had rodent problems, the first people i asked were the Rentokill people who regularly pay visits to my place of work


----------



## byegad (30 Nov 2021)

I use boxes with poison and a trap, baited with peanut butter, in them. The trap gets the first visitor and the poison its mates should they turn up to view the corpse.


----------



## Mr Celine (30 Nov 2021)

Cycleops said:


> The rolling log is simple and effective and an easy DIY build. Might be a problem in the cold weather but you could add anti freeze.
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/Dp9QPh-CMIY
> ...



Thanks @Cycleops I've spent rather too long this afternoon watching rodents coming to grief on youtube. 

This is my favourite so far...


Very simple, very effective.


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 Nov 2021)

With a dog I never use poison in case she take a bite of it. I've despatched scores with an air rifle, two last week. Once you've got a couple word gets out and they disappear for a couple of months,


----------



## jowwy (30 Nov 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> With a dog I never use poison in case she take a bite of it. I've despatched scores with an air rifle, two last week. Once you've got a couple word gets out and they disappear for a couple of months,


Thats why i use proper locked bait boxes, because i have a dog. Also they hidden behind some big planter boxes where he doesnt go, but the rats have a nice hidden place to run………or used to run lol


----------



## carpiste (1 Dec 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> With a dog I never use poison in case she take a bite of it. I've despatched scores with an air rifle, two last week. Once you've got a couple word gets out and they disappear for a couple of months,


With a dog and/or cats you shouldn`t need traps or poison. Rats come to your garden for food so don`t leave any foodstuffs out (bird food/pet food) and let the pets do a bit of work for their keep


----------



## jowwy (1 Dec 2021)

carpiste said:


> With a dog and/or cats you shouldn`t need traps or poison. Rats come to your garden for food so don`t leave any foodstuffs out (bird food/pet food) and let the pets do a bit of work for their keep


They have no issues coming into my garden or the cavity of my house and i got 2 cats and a dog. One rat even came out and sat on my inlaws steps in front of the patio doors in broad daylight and their dog was going mental at it and it didnt bat an eyelid…….they live next door to me lol


----------



## jowwy (1 Dec 2021)

This is a picture looking at all the gardens at the back of my property. You can see old ruined sheds, chicken coops, overgrown wastlend in gardens, all homes for the ratties to stay in and not one owner interested in cleaning out their gardens or old sheds etc etc….

Theres now 3 gardens with chicken coops or open runs in that long row of 8/9 houses and at least 3 gardens leading off the back of mine with over grown bushes, trees, waste areas were rats can thrive.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (1 Dec 2021)

Kingfisher101 said:


> You've got to be careful with anti freeze, it can kill poor cats who are just passing through a garden.
> You can get those black boxes and bait them instead.


Yep a few licks is enough to rot a cats insides, to the outside.


----------



## keithmac (2 Dec 2021)

Rats will enter wall cavities, climb inside of gutters to access lofts etc not for food but for harborage (a safe warm place to sleep).

Once one has got in and laid it's pee scent trail you're in trouble..


----------



## jowwy (2 Dec 2021)

keithmac said:


> Rats will enter wall cavities, climb inside of gutters to access lofts etc not for food but for harborage (a safe warm place to sleep).
> 
> Once one has got in and laid it's pee scent trail you're in trouble..


Unless you kill said rat and then clean said entry area down with neat bleach and then spray the area with peppermint oil……trouble overted. For extra insurance add a bait station with nice tastey poison


----------



## keithmac (2 Dec 2021)

Good luck 👍.


----------



## jowwy (2 Dec 2021)

keithmac said:


> Good luck 👍.


Its all sorted mate……any rats in the garden are now feasting on rat poison blocks in the bait station and dieing one by one. They can no longer get into the shed as its all sealed up and if they did, more tastey rat poison awaits…..all kept away from any other animals that could get into the garden.


----------



## presta (2 Dec 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> This is my favourite so far...
> 
> 
> Very simple, very effective.



He's going to need a bigger jar.


jowwy said:


> One rat even came out and sat on my inlaws steps in front of the patio doors in broad daylight and their dog was going mental at it and it didnt bat an eyelid


funny rat chasing cat very funny - YouTube


----------



## MrGrumpy (10 Apr 2022)

Well we had a visit today ! We have removed all bird feed from the garden . I do wonder if they also like grass seed as we have put a load of that down as well .


----------



## keithmac (10 Apr 2022)

Next door has a bird feeder, I've spent all day removing loft insulation from the loft due to rat problems.

People call them Rat Feeders and they aren't far wrong..


----------

